# On the lighter side...



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

...because it's the 'silly season', after all.

I'm hosting an Eclipse Party at my place (any reason to have a party is a good reason). On the menu:

Sunny Delight
Black (olive) pizza
Moon Pies

My apologies. It's the best I could come up with.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I will bring the Moonshine. :devil:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> ...because it's the 'silly season', after all.
> 
> I'm hosting an Eclipse Party at my place (any reason to have a party is a good reason). On the menu:
> 
> ...


Love your posts! 

Black olives on pizzaa.... yuuuum


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Chocolate Twinkies.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I really want a Moon Pie now.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

No black forest cake?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I will be in the dark on how to get there......


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> ...because it's the 'silly season', after all.
> 
> I'm hosting an Eclipse Party at my place (any reason to have a party is a good reason). On the menu:
> 
> ...


 @sideKahr Better keep your day job LOL Joe


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sorry sideKahr, I am heading over to Mish's place ..... she is serving tequila sunrises.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Sorry sideKahr, I am heading over to Mish's place ..... she is serving tequila sunrises.


Damn!


----------



## agmccall (Jan 26, 2017)

Cocktails:

Dark and Stormy

Tequila Sunrise

al


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I'll be driving my Mitsubishi Eclipse!


----------

